# genkernel bzw xconfig Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte unbedingt ein kleines System... deshalb hatte ich bis dato kein qt

jetzt habe ich jedoch folgenden Fehler beim Aufruf von make xconfig

```
COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

* config: >> Invoking xconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86"  

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  CHECK   qt

*

* Unable to find the QT3 installation. Please make sure that

* the QT3 development package is correctly installed and

* either install pkg-config or set the QTDIR environment

* variable to the correct location.

```

Bloß welches von den vielen QT Paketen ist das development Packat? geht auch qt4?

G. R.

----------

## manuels

Wenn du ein kleines System haben möchte, nutz doch einfach

```
make menuconfig
```

----------

## Tinitus

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Wenn du ein kleines System haben möchte, nutz doch einfach
> 
> ```
> make menuconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Das hatte ich bis jetzt auch immer gemacht. Es sollte aber ein wenig schöner sein...  :Wink: 

G.R.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte unbedingt ein kleines System... deshalb hatte ich bis dato kein qt
> 
> 

 

Und nun willst du dir nur für "xconfig" das dicke qt Paket installieren  :Shocked: 

Aber nun gut, wenn du den unbedingt möchtest, bringt dir ein 

```
emerge -av qt:3
```

die benötigte Version in dein bisher schlankes System  :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte unbedingt ein kleines System... deshalb hatte ich bis dato kein qt
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich brauche doch aber nur die

QT3 development Pakete....

also bestimmt nur irgendwelche Bibliotheken, oder?

nicht das ganze QT.....deshalb auch meine Frage.....

G. R.

----------

## XMath

Moin,

klar benötigst du sicherlich für "make xconfig" nur die entsprechenden Bibliotheken.

Aber:

Wo kommen die bei Gentoo her?

Aus dem Sourcecode, der wiederum auf deinem Rechner in die Bibliotheken kompiliert werden will  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

wie wärs mit make gconfig?

----------

## musv

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> nicht das ganze QT.....deshalb auch meine Frage.....

 

Da meines Wissens nach die QT3 nicht als Split-Paket erhältlich ist, wirst du wohl nicht drumherum kommen, das ganze qt3-Paket + Abhängigkeiten zu installieren, wenn du unbedingt xconfig verwenden willst.

----------

## LinuxTom

Und nun habe wir wieder das Problem.  :Sad: 

QT4 ist nicht freigegeben und QT3 gibt es nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich xconfig wieder zum Laufen bekomme?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Klar ist Qt4 freigegeben. Nur nicht mehr das qt Paket. Das ist wie bei KDE. Das sind jetzt split ebuilds.

Mach einfach man eix qt. Dann siehst du was ich meine.

 *Quote:*   

> # Ben de Groot <yngwin@gentoo.org> (25 Jun 2009)
> 
> # Mask the Qt4 meta ebuild, to prevent devs from being silly and depend on
> 
> # the meta ebuild instead of on the specific split Qt ebuilds needed. See
> ...

 

Sebastian

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke für die Info, doch ich hätte es als Richtiger empfunden, wenn man die Abhängigkeiten des Kernels gleich auf das richtige QT-4 Paket gesetzt hätte. Zumal offensichtlich die "offensichtlichen" Pakete wie core, gui, qt3suppot installiert sind. Nun muss ich leider raten.  :Sad: 

Hast Du vielleicht die richtige Paketinfo für mich?   :Question: 

----------

## XMath

Moin, 

du brauchst:

```
x11-libs/qt-core
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich glaube, dass kannst du dir alles sparen. make xconfig verlangt bei mir ausdrücklich nach qt3. Ich habe qt4 bei mir drauf, damit geht es nicht.

----------

## XMath

Und das hier:

```
x11-libs/qt-qt3support
```

Hilft das?

Ich hab bei mir noch das "alte" x11-libs/qt in 3.3.8 drauf. 

Deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher, was man für make xconfig nun genau benötigt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Und das hier:
> 
> ```
> x11-libs/qt-qt3support
> ```
> ...

 

Nö, das Flag qt3support muss gesetzt sein, irgend ein Paket will das so. Bei mir ist qt-qt3support drauf, geht trotzdem nicht.

----------

## LinuxTom

Dito. Bei mir sind eben die Pakete und das qt3-Flag auch gesetzt. Nur habe ich qt:3 schon durch depclean runter geschmissen und dadurch passiert leider nichts mehr.

Das gconfig würde ja vielleicht auch gehen, doch da ist keine wirkliche Suchfunktion drin.  :Sad: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Soll jetzt einen qt4 Patch geben.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/320761

War noch nie in der Verlegenheit einen Patch einspielen zu müssen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand an Hand dieses Beispiels auf die Sprünge helfen?

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Soll jetzt einen qt4 Patch geben.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/320761
> 
> War noch nie in der Verlegenheit einen Patch einspielen zu müssen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand an Hand dieses Beispiels auf die Sprünge helfen?

 

Siehe zb:Wie man einen Patch einspielt

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Soll jetzt einen qt4 Patch geben.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/320761

 

Der Patch soll schlecht sein, weil er nicht wirklich nach Qt4 portiert, sondern den Umweg über die Qt3Support-Lib geht  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Soll jetzt einen qt4 Patch geben.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/320761
> 
> War noch nie in der Verlegenheit einen Patch einspielen zu müssen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand an Hand dieses Beispiels auf die Sprünge helfen?

 

Also ich hab es mit diesem Patch nicht hin bekommen aber mit dem hier hat es bei mir "2.6.35.8" bestens funktioniert:

https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/111829/

geh in das Verzeichnis wo dein Kernel liegt (normalerweise /usr/src/linux/) und führe folgenden Befehl aus:

```
patch -p1 < patchfile
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Nov 17, 2010 4:45 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Ich habe xconfig noch nie genutzt, konnte mir aber nicht vorstellen das es mit Qt4 immer noch nicht funktionieren soll. Bei einem Test (mit einem 36er Kernel) klappt das aber nun wieder, ja auch ohne manuelles patchen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Wow ja. 2.6.36-r1 ohne Patch! Habe schon fast vergessen, dass es xconfig überhaupt gibt. Danke für den Hinweis.  :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ich habe xconfig noch nie genutzt, konnte mir aber nicht vorstellen das es mit Qt4 immer noch nicht funktionieren soll. Bei einem Test (mit einem 36er Kernel) klappt das aber nun wieder, ja auch ohne manuelles patchen.

 

Meinst du damit den Kernel aus Portage oder den von www.kernel.org?

----------

## LinuxTom

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Meinst du damit den Kernel aus Portage oder den von www.kernel.org?

 

Portage.

----------

## astaecker

Allerdings nur in den gentoo-sources. Upstream und damit auch in den vanilla-sources gibt es noch keine Unterstützung für Qt4.

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry für meine ungenaue Angabe

Ja, der Test verlief hier erfolgreich mit den =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r1

und Qt 4.7.1

----------

## schmidicom

Nur so als Info zum Thema:

Wie ich gerade von Alexander Stein erfahren habe wird der Kernel ab Version 2.6.37 von Haus aus QT4 unterstützen und muss nicht mehr manuell angepasst werden.

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> On Wednesday 17 November 2010 14:48:01 schmidicom@bluewin.ch wrote:
> 
> > > ich habe auf Google ihren Kernelpatch
> ...

 

----------

